# Busted: Would you shoot her or wait for the buck?



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Many times you have to get past the doe to get to the big buck. This old girl knew something was wrong but couldn't quite figure it out.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

yep, she knew something was wrong, but never went on full alert. the camera person was moving a little so that kept her attention. a hunter would have froze at the first foot stomp (or before) hoping to relax her. so to answer your question, depends on if you can calm that doe.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

they sure are fun to watch when they know something is up...although you feel as if you failed because they "made" you....she was begging to get shot, wasn't she....
cool video! Thanks


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

in my opinion a doe taste much better than a buck. unless I could see a trophy buck coming I would have shot the doe and had meat in my freezer. the first time she turned broadside to me and I had a clear shot she would have been mine. great video and a good question.
sherman


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I think every deer is different in that regards. So for example when I killed a nice 8 pt Tuesday morning. He was with a spike traveling together. I shot the 8 pt which was about 40 yds behind the spike. The 8pt after the shot ran in to a big brush pile made a lot of noise and the spike never stopped eating or ran. Then he went back to look for his buddy saw him laying dead in the brush pile. Then the spike started stomping his foot and walked away. Then he started snorting very loud never heard a deer snort that loud for a few seconds. Then he would walk back to the 8pt and do it over for a few seconds. Then finally ran away snorting and stomping . So I turn around to sit for a few before I got down. This is like 10 min. later I look to my right and see a very big ten point coming towards me looking where the 8 pt was shot. The 10 pt was in the open the whole time just looking and walking to go bed down wich he did like 70 yds from me . I was shocked to see that big 10 pt after all the commotion the spike made. So you never know what deer will do. Good luck.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

A doe in the sight (hand) is better than a buck in the bushes.


----------



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm Not a self proclaimed Professional Deer Hunter by any means but I was taught as a youth that if you can outsmart a doe then you can outsmart a buck any day! I do believe in that for the simple fact (not all the time) (but most) when a doe comes out of a tree line her head is up scanning the horizon...the Buck well alot of times his head is down with his nose to the ground. When I was younger I would see how much I could get away with in the stand when I had a doe close to me.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree. I've messed with does also but then had to move stands because they will come out and look right up where you were. lol


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I try not to shoot a doe if she has little ones with her. I guess I am just soft when it comes to a mother and her little ones. I like to bow hunt the first half of the season in the hopes of shooting a buck. If I don't get buck by gun season when the rut is mostly over I will shoot a nice doe for the freezer. I still have a chance to shoot a buck in the late season muzzle/bow.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

willcfish said:


> I agree. I've messed with does also but then had to move stands because they will come out and look right up where you were. lol


Yep! Ain't nothing smarter in the woods than an old doe! She has seen it all, and is suspicious of absolutely everything! And if she busts you in your stand, that stand is done for as long as she is around! I figure willc should've shot her!



Angler ss said:


> I try not to shoot a doe if she has little ones with her. I guess I am just soft when it comes to a mother and her little ones. I like to bow hunt the first half of the season in the hopes of shooting a buck. If I don't get buck by gun season when the rut is mostly over I will shoot a nice doe for the freezer. I still have a chance to shoot a buck in the late season muzzle/bow.


I can appreciate the feeling, but those fawns were well past weaning, and they had each other. One year, in the early season, I had a nice doe come through. I was getting ready to pull the string on her when I heard some more noise. I look and here come a couple fawns with just a trace of spots left on them. And man, were they dumb! I figured they could use a little more "seasoning" from Mama, and I let them walk.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I am a meat hunter. If it is early in the season and it is warm outside I would wait. If it is later in the season and cold where she can hang for a day or two I would put her in the freezer. As I would tell myself still have tags left and still have time. So yep I would shoot.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree that I wouldn't shoot if she has fawns alongside but if the same doe keeps busting me I'd feel differently and likely shoot.


----------

